# Temporary / casual work while on jobseekers allowance



## number5

I am currently claiming jobseekers allowance.

My last employer called me today and asked if I am available to work for 2 or 3 days this week. They had let me go because they didnt have enough business and I havent been able to find work since so I am very interested in the offer. The company will be shutting down in the next few weeks so there is no chance that I will get further work from them.

I have found information regarding casual work on citizensinformation.ie. I wont be eligible for my weeks jobseekers allowance if I work 3 days, but I will if I work 2 days. (due to the income i will receive being over the limit for the week). This doesnt bother me as if I can work the 3 days I definately will take the work!


What worries me is whether I will continue to receive my jobseekers allowance next week and the weeks after that. Any information Ive found deals only with people continuously working casually.

If they stop my jobseekers allowance because of the few days working I will have to reapply and I cant afford to live for the weeks that it will take them to process my claim (the current backlogs could mean that this will take over a month). This could leave me in a very bad financial position. 


Will they stop my JA and make me reapply for it even if I am working for only 3 days once off?

And does the fact that it was my old employer who I will be working for have any implications?

Thanks


----------



## Welfarite

Is the three days only for one week? if so, your claim to JA will not be "closed". They will hold it "open"and you can reactivate it by just signing on the first day after your work ends. Talk to the people on the hatch where you sign and let them know what your situation is, also your worries about waiting times.


----------



## RJayyCee2k9

Im Currently on Jsa and i have just started a job thats 15 hours a week, it won't stop my jsa will it????


----------



## gipimann

It depends on how the 15 hrs are spread across the week.   If you are working 3hrs x 5 days then you can no longer claim JA.   If the days are concentrated into 2 or 3 days then you could claim for the remainder of the week and you may have a continuing entitlement.


----------



## white tiger

Can anyone advise me if my son will have to sign off jobseekers if he accepts two days work over the weekend? What is the best way to go about this should he call them tomorrow Friday or wait and tell them on Monday when he is due to sign?


----------



## Welfarite

He can tell them on Monday when he signs. They will mark him as 'not unemployed' for those days. If one of them is Sunday, he will only lose one dat JA as Sunday is not counted for SW purposes.


----------



## Mystic Oil

Sorry to hijack your thread, but a similar quation came up in conversation with some friends recently.

AIUI, Social Welfare have a mechanism to accomodate casual work, but only for somebody who works on a PAYE employee basis.

Is there a legitimate way for an individual on means-tested Social Welfare Allowance to take (and declare) the odd days work on a self-employed basis?


----------



## Welfarite

For JA, the earnings from S/E are assessed as means and deducted from weekly payment. The person does not sing off for days worked as this would be a double loss (i.e lose on means assessment and then lose a day's SW payment)


----------



## Mystic Oil

Thanks for that Welfarite [even if it means that I lost the original argument ;-) ]

Just out of curiosity, how does this work in practice?

If a claimant works for one day per week in a petrol station, and takes home, say, €60, the situation is straightforward. Basic allowance is €196, deduct €60, so weekly payment to claimant becomes €136.

If, however, the claimant takes work on a self-employed basis, and "earns" an average of €100 for each week (gross), do SW take account of the difference between income and profit? If so, how does that mechanism work?


----------



## Welfarite

Have a look as how self-employed eanings are assessed here ...it's fairly complicated but expenses are allowed. This is info. on earnings from employment and how they are assessed. Happy reading!


----------



## Black_Ninja

Hi I Put in my claim for JSA today but have been offered work for tomorrow and Saturday in my old job as one of the employee's is out sick.

How should I go about taking the work?

Should I ring my local office in the morning and ask or will I wait & tell them the next day I sign (3/8/2010)?


----------



## vanquisheder

Welfarite said:


> Have a look as how self-employed eanings are assessed ...



Thanks a lot!


----------

